# ملخص خطاب مرسى



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*ملخص خطاب مورسي انا حلو بس مش اوي يعني
 انتوا شعب كويس بس مش اوي يعني
 الثوار قمامير بش مش اوي يعني 
 فيه ازمة بنزين وعيش وكهربا بس مش اوي يعني
 القضاء شريف بس مش كله يعني


 انا حققت انجازات بس مش اوي يعني

 انا عارف كل حاجة وحاسم بس مش عارف اوي يعني

 انا قاعد بسرح بيكوا وبألف وبطلب منكوا تعموا عينكوا وتصدقوني.... ها صدقتوني؟ الله يحزكم دة انا نفسي مش مصدقني*
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*ملخص حوار مرسى . . ليه تكرهنى لما ممكن تحبنى .. اخص عليك يا سونة يا اسى .. اعبدك .. اموت فى هواك*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

لا يارورو ونسيتي اهم حاجه في الخطاب يابنتي
ان عاشور وفودة والراجل بتاع الجركن والبنت اللي تحت الكوبري هما السبب في خراب مصر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






بس والنبي يااوختشي دمه خفيف
ده انا كنت قاعده حاطه طبق الفيشار في حجري
وكل مايقول افيه ادبدب برجليا عالارض من كتر الضحك والفيشار يدلق اه وربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يارورو ونسيتي اهم حاجه في الخطاب يابنتي
> ان عاشور وفودة والراجل بتاع الجركن والبنت اللي تحت الكوبري هما السبب في خراب مصر
> 
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههه 
ده فقعلى مرارتى يا بت 
انشالله كل مراراته 
اللهى يجيلك وجع فى معاميعك يا مرسى
*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)

هو حد فهم حاجه 
حد يقولى ده رئيس جمهوريه ولا رئيس كفر فى بلدهم 
انشاء الله هيكون اخر خطاب ليه 
صلوا معايا 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)

نسيت اقولكوا كمان 
المصيبه انه عارف اسماء البلطجيه واماكنهم كمان 
طبعا ماهو واحد منهم 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> هو حد فهم حاجه
> حد يقولى ده رئيس جمهوريه ولا رئيس كفر فى بلدهم
> انشاء الله هيكون اخر خطاب ليه
> صلوا معايا
> ​



*يارب انشالله يا ماما اخر مرة هنشوف وشه 
لا وشوفتى لما قال فى الاخر اللهم انصرنا على القوم الكافررررررررررررين 
عجبتنى ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> هو حد فهم حاجه
> حد يقولى ده رئيس جمهوريه ولا رئيس كفر فى بلدهم
> انشاء الله هيكون اخر خطاب ليه
> صلوا معايا
> ​


انا حاولت افهم هو بيقول ايه بس غُلب حماري للاسف

امين ياماما


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههه
> ده فقعلى مرارتى يا بت
> انشالله كل مراراته
> ...


انشالله ياختي
بس اسكتي احسن شفيق عاملو كلوا في نفوخه:smile01

صدقيني عمري في حياتي ماشوفت رئيس بيجيب في سيرة الناس كده عالملأ:thnk0001:


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2013)

في خطاب مدتة ساعتين وشوية ههههه
بس عاوز اقول حاجة
الحاجة الوحيدة اللى قال نصها صح ونصها غلط
رسالتة للمسيحين
بس الفزاعة  مش من النظام السابق منهم هما اكيد بافعالهم وتصرفاتهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> نسيت اقولكوا كمان
> المصيبه انه عارف اسماء البلطجيه واماكنهم كمان
> طبعا ماهو واحد منهم
> ​


*اه اومال ايه يا ماما لازمن ولالالالالالالالالالابد 
يعرف مش هو الرئيس 
بس مش الاولى بقى كان يعرف مين اللى قتل الجنود فى رمضان اللى فات *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

هو شكله كدة هيقعد يخطب لحد يوم 30


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> في خطاب مدتة ساعتين وشوية ههههه
> بس عاوز اقول حاجة
> الحاجة الوحيدة اللى قال نصها صح ونصها غلط
> رسالتة للمسيحين
> بس الفزاعة  مش من النظام السابق منهم هما اكيد بافعالهم وتصرفاتهم


ساعتين ونص يااستاذي
ده غلب عادل امام في مسرحية 
الواد "مرسي" الرغاي:smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هو شكله كدة هيقعد يخطب لحد يوم 30


*هيكون خلص على باقى الشعب 
وبكدا مش هيلقى حد يطلع يتظاهر 
ايون انا عرفت ان خطابه ده هدفه يشل الناس 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

ايون عندك حق

بيبحسنى بقول الفنان الكبير سعيد صالح فى مدرسة المشاغبين

انا عارف كل حاجة بس مدكن


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> في خطاب مدتة ساعتين وشوية ههههه
> بس عاوز اقول حاجة
> الحاجة الوحيدة اللى قال نصها صح ونصها غلط
> رسالتة للمسيحين
> بس الفزاعة  مش من النظام السابق منهم هما اكيد بافعالهم وتصرفاتهم



*ههههههههههههه اللى ما فهمت اى كلمة منه 
سمعت كل حاجة انى افهم كلمة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*بعد الخطاب الشعب المصرى محتاج لكورس علاج مكثف ااااه يا دماغى يا كولى ااااااااااه*
​


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه

احلى من فيلم كوميدى 

عملى احلى دماااااااغ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> احلى من فيلم كوميدى
> 
> ...


*اه يا سوسو بزمتك مش احلى من كيلو لب 
*​


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

بعض انتقدات الفيس اللى عجابونى  


لو لقيت العيش وحش ماتاخدوش ....
أنت عايز المواطن يقف ساعتين في طابور العيش و بعدين ماياخدوش !!!!!
أنت أهبل ياض

===================

مرسي عامل زي واحدة نقالة كلام والكل قرر يديها بالجزمة فشافت ان الحل انها تدخلهم في حوار تاني خالص وتخترعلهم عدو وهمي كارههم كلهم وكاره لمتهم....وصوابع تاني...والجيش والشعب ايد واحدة.

​


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه يا سوسو بزمتك مش احلى من كيلو لب
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصراحه الصراحه اه 

والاحلى بقى بعد الخطاااااااااااااب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس انا مستنيه  باسم يوسف بفارغ الصبر

ده اجل التصوير مخصوص بسبب الخطاااااااب

هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*يااااااااه اخيراااااااا خلص
انا حاسه أنى اتولدت من جديد ههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الصراحه الصراحه اه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه دى هتبقى حلقة جامدة مووووووووووت 
*
*الضحك هيبقى للركب 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يااااااااه اخيراااااااا خلص
> انا حاسه أنى اتولدت من جديد ههههههه*


*ههههههههههههه اه يا دونا 
بس جابلى السكر والضغط والمرارة 
الله يحرقه *​


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يااااااااه اخيراااااااا خلص
> انا حاسه أنى اتولدت من جديد ههههههه*



من تعليقات البيت عندنا 

ازاى الناس هتهتف بالتحرير وتتظاهر 

بعد كم .......... اللى شااااافه 

كل الناس هدوخ وتنام 

هههههههههههههههههه

اكمل النقط عندك 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2013)

نعمل مسابقة بقى هنا
مين هايعرف يجمع الخطاب هنا بكلمات مش فيديو
عشان مقلش تقريبا سطرين مجمعين بعض فى الساعتين دول ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*هو لئيم قالك ف ناس مستنيانى اخلص علشان ينزلوا 
فقعد يطووووول ف الخطاب لحد ما اللى ينام ينام واللى يكسل يكسل واللى يتشل يتشل 
اكيد مش افكارك دى يا موووورسى احنا واثقين ف قدراتك هههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> نعمل مسابقة بقى هنا
> مين هايعرف يجمع الخطاب هنا بكلمات مش فيديو
> عشان مقلش تقريبا سطرين مجمعين بعض فى الساعتين دول ههههههه


*هههههههههههههه لا انا فاكرة اخر كلمتين 
اللهم انصرنا على قوم الكافرين 
عاوزة جايزة بقى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو لئيم قالك ف ناس مستنيانى اخلص علشان ينزلوا
> فقعد يطووووول ف الخطاب لحد ما اللى ينام ينام واللى يكسل يكسل واللى يتشل يتشل
> اكيد مش افكارك دى يا موووورسى احنا واثقين ف قدراتك هههههههه*


*عارفة هدفه ايه من الخطاب يا دونا 
انه يخلص على الشعب لان كل الناس هيجلها اغماء 
بعد الخطاب هههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

اول رئيس يبدا خطابه الاربعاء ويخلصه الخميس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> نعمل مسابقة بقى هنا
> مين هايعرف يجمع الخطاب هنا بكلمات مش فيديو
> عشان مقلش تقريبا سطرين مجمعين بعض فى الساعتين دول ههههههه


كان بيقول 
بعد كشفا لحسابا عاما مضي " وكررها حوالي خمس مرات"  بس مش فاهمة ليه:smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كان بيقول
> بعد كشفا لحسابا عاما مضي " وكررها حوالي خمس مرات"  بس مش فاهمة ليه:smile01



*بيخمس ف وشنا خايف نحسده على انجازاته التى لا تُعد ولا تُحصى ههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بيخمس ف وشنا خايف نحسده على انجازاته التى لا تُعد ولا تُحصى ههههههههه*


تصدقي صح مااخدتش بالي منها دي
امممم بيخمس وعايز يقطع صوابعنا علشان منعرفش نخمس زييه:smile01


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

من تعليقات الفيس هههههههههههه
​


> مرسى بيشكر محافظ الاقصر علشان استقال
> 
> متتعلم منه ياخى​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه لا انا فاكرة اخر كلمتين
> اللهم انصرنا على قوم الكافرين
> عاوزة جايزة بقى
> *​


بلاش نصب يا رورو
بقولك تجميع الساعتين مش اخر كلمتين ههههه


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2013)

احنا شعب يستاهل اصلا كنا بنتريق على القذافى اهو ربنا جزانا خير،
لاء وبيقول ايه مش لاقين اراضى غير اللى فيها عقارب وتعابيين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> احنا شعب يستاهل اصلا كنا بنتريق على القذافى اهو ربنا جزانا خير،
> لاء وبيقول ايه مش لاقين اراضى غير اللى فيها عقارب وتعابيين
> ​


اه صح فكرتني بموضوع شق التعبان ده:smile01

بس اللي يغيظ ان ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻣﺪﺗﺔ 10 ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺧﻠﻰ ﻧﺼﻒ
  ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻃﻒ ﻣﻌﺎﺓ  .. وﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ
  ﻣﺪﺗﺔ 3 ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺧﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐﻛﻠﻪ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻃﻒ
  ﺑﺮضه ﻣﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ.:smile01


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2013)

انا بجد صعبت عليا نفسى ، ليا صديق بالخارج كنت بقوله ان احنا بعد مبارك هنبقى زى الفل علشان حاجات كتيير من ساعة الثورة صحبى ده مكلمنيش تانى هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بلاش نصب يا رورو
> بقولك تجميع الساعتين مش اخر كلمتين ههههه


هههههههههههههه وانا افتكر ازاى بقى ده عاوزة قدرات خاصة 
تفهم اللى قاله 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه صح فكرتني بموضوع شق التعبان ده:smile01
> 
> بس اللي يغيظ ان ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻣﺪﺗﺔ 10 ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺧﻠﻰ ﻧﺼﻒ
> ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻃﻒ ﻣﻌﺎﺓ  .. وﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

مش بقولك يا رور احلى حاجه كمان بعد الخطاب 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

المغير: خطاب مرسي "حنين" وأنا غير راضي عنه

علق الناشط الإخواني أحمد المغير، على خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي، قائلا إنه غير راضي على الخطاب الذي ألقاه الرئيس.

وأضاف المغير -عبر صفحته الشخصية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"- قائلا: أنا غير راضي عنه وشايفه حنين زيادة عن اللزوم ومعالجش بشكل حاسم وواضح الحجات اللي بنطالب بيها وعلى رأسها مواجهة مليشيا تمرد وبلطجية الحزب الوطني".

وتابع:"خطاب النهاردة جاي للغير مسيسين وهم أغلبية الشعب المصري الحائر الخائف وأظنه نجح نجاحًا كبيراً عند الشريحة دي"​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> انا بجد صعبت عليا نفسى ، ليا صديق بالخارج كنت بقوله ان احنا بعد مبارك هنبقى زى الفل علشان حاجات كتيير من ساعة الثورة صحبى ده مكلمنيش تانى هههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


*هههههههههههه ده احنا هنضحك 
ضووووووووحك يا جدعاااااااااان *​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه وانا افتكر ازاى بقى ده عاوزة قدرات خاصة
> تفهم اللى قاله
> ​[/QUOT
> هو انا بقول لية نعمل مسابقة
> عشان كدة هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

جبتلكم جزء تانى من خطاب الرئيس 
اى خدمة عماله الخص ليكم بقيت الخطاب هههههههه
*ملخص خطاب مرسى

 1ـــ 32 عيلة بيمصوا خير البلد
 2ــ شفيق بيقبض واحد اسمه عاشور وبيمده بالسلاح علشان يقلب نظام الحكم
 3ـ حرب الجراكن شغالة فى مصر بقالها كام يوم
 4ـ معاك كرتك خود البنزين اللى انتا عايزه
 4ـ البنت يبقى عندها 10سنين وتبقى شايلة عيل
 5ـ السياسة نجاسة واهنا اطهار
 6ـ مصر غير قابلة للانضغاط
 7ـ عنكبوت بيقع وتعبان بيقرص
 8ـ اللى عنده 10لمب يشغل اتنين واللى عنده تكيفين يشغل واحد يرضيكو اننا نشحت الغاز من الناس
 9ـ فى ولد حد مديلو عشرين جنيه هو اللى بيقطع النور على الناس
 10ـ البت اللى بتقعد تشتم فيا ترضى ان ابوها يتشتم
 11ـ محمد الامين عليه ضرايب لازم يدفعها
 12ـ احمد بهجت عليه ضرياب لازم يدفعها*


​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه وانا افتكر ازاى بقى ده عاوزة قدرات خاصة
> تفهم اللى قاله
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههه

1- قال انه عارف الناس المخربه بالبلد والصووووووابع اللى بتعلب فيها كالعاده هههههههههه
2- اتهم القضاء او على حد تعبيره بعض منهم بانهم عملاء للنظام السابق وكل شويه يقول فلان اخد برااااءه ليه ههههههههههههه 
3- كان طول الوقت بيحاول يحنن قلب:giveup: الجيش اولاً والداخليه ثانيا علشان ينفذوا اوامره 
4- اللى بيحرض على نزول المظاهرات وبذات اللى جايه هم الفلول ( واعطى اسمااااااااء ) 
5- عموليت بعض بلطجيه الفلول 20 جنيه واللى بياخد اقل هيزعل ههههههههههه 
6- قال المسحيين مش طايقنى ليه هههههههههههههه 

اعتقد دى النقاط المهم 

بس اكتر حاجه عجبتنى لما كان يسيب الورقه اللى قدامه  ويحط التاتش بتااااااااعه  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههه وانا افتكر ازاى بقى ده عاوزة قدرات خاصة
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 1- قال انه عارف الناس المخربه بالبلد والصووووووابع اللى بتعلب فيها كالعاده هههههههههه
> 2- اتهم القضاء او على حد تعبيره بعض منهم بانهم عملاء للنظام السابق وكل شويه يقول فلان اخد برااااءه ليه ههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه جدعة يا سوسو 
شكلك فاهم يا نصة *​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه جدعة يا سوسو
> شكلك فاهم يا نصة *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش بقولك عملى احلى دماااااااااااغ 



:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


والنيعمة شكلنا كلنا هنخش النار بسبب مرسي الهي يدمر قصدي يعمر بيته:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والنيعمة شكلنا كلنا هنخش النار بسبب مرسي الهي يدمر قصدي يعمر بيته:smile01


*
هههههههههههههههه وطويل  العمر يخرب بيته ويشرده 
ويخلصنا منه هااااااااااااى هىء *​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والنيعمة شكلنا كلنا هنخش النار بسبب مرسي الهي يدمر قصدي يعمر بيته:smile01




:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

:thnk0001::thnk0001:

:thnk0001:

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

*







​
المغير: خطاب مرسي "حنين" وأنا غير راضي عنه


والنيعمة يامغير انت مش عايز غير رشا عزب هي اللي بتعرف تتعامل معاك:new6:​​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه وطويل  العمر يخرب بيته ويشرده
> ويخلصنا منه هااااااااااااى هىء *​


ههههههههههههه ايون هي دي


soso a قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> ...


:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:



اصل مين هيخش النار بسبب مين  

:gun:


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة 

بش مش اوى يعنى :d


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة
> 
> بش مش اوى يعنى :d


*هههههههههههه منور المنتدى تانى برجوعك 
بس مش اووووووووووى يعنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة
> 
> بش مش اوى يعنى :d


مين الاخ:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اصل مين هيخش النار بسبب مين
> 
> :gun:


احنا هنخش النار بسبب اننا بنمم ونغلط في الله يكحمه مرسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين الاخ:smile01


ههههههههههه ده اخويا يا بت يا بتول اللى عملك البرنامج قبل كدا نسيتى قووووووام 
اعرفك مينا 
واعرفك يا مينا بتول هههههههههه 
هنفتح قسم تعارف هنا بقى ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)

انا اول مره اضحك بالطريقه دي علي خطاب الرئيس مورسي مورسي
وبعدين الناس اللي مستنيه باسم يوسف باسم هايعمل ايه يعني اكتر من كده 
كفايه اللي قاله مرسي ههههههه



> مرسى بيشكر محافظ الاقصر علشان استقال
> متتعلم منه ياخى


والشعب كله هايشكرك ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)

هي باكينام الشرقاوي قالت لمرسي ان الخطاب ده مذاع


ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه ده اخويا يا بت يا بتول اللى عملك البرنامج قبل كدا نسيتى قووووووام
> اعرفك مينا
> واعرفك يا مينا بتول هههههههههه
> هنفتح قسم تعارف هنا بقى ​


اده بجد:thnk0001:
وانا اقول حاسه اني اعرفه:smile01

اهلا بيك يامينا منور المنتدي بجد
وميرسي علي تعبك معانا وانت بترفعلنا الفيديوم


بت يارورو روحي اعملي لاخوكي عصير لمونادا يروق دمه بعد الخطاب:smile01


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

بنورك يا رورو


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احنا هنخش النار بسبب اننا بنمم ونغلط في الله يكحمه مرسي



هههههههههههه

انه نقاش سياسى يا بنيتى 

نحن هنا نحلل خطاب رئيس الجمهوريه 
هههههههههههههههههه

ده خلى   المحافظيين يطردوا اللى مش عجبينهم براحتهم 

وكمان شكر المحافظ ( الارهااااااااااابى )  انه خايف على السياحه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يعنى عليكى يا مصر 

هتحرمى الكلام يا ......... اكمل النقط 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اده بجد:thnk0001:
> وانا اقول حاسه اني اعرفه:smile01
> 
> اهلا بيك يامينا منور المنتدي بجد
> ...


*
يا بنتى البيت بيته مش محتاج عزومة يدخل يفتح تلاجة المنتدى ويشرب اللى عاوزه 
وانا فعلا عملتله موضوع ترجيب 
روحى رحبى بيه بقى ههههههههه*​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اده بجد:thnk0001:
> وانا اقول حاسه اني اعرفه:smile01
> 
> اهلا بيك يامينا منور المنتدي بجد
> ...




المنتدى منور بيكو 

و تعبك راحة يا بتول و ميرسى على الظيطة اللى عملتوها عشانى دى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

> هتحرمى الكلام يا ......... اكمل النقط
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طيب ممكن اتصل بصديق


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

انا قاعد ع الواى فاى على الكافية بس حاسس ان الواى فاى اتاثر جامد من خطار الرئيس و جالو شلل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> يا بنتى البيت بيته مش محتاج عزومة يدخل يفتح تلاجة المنتدى ويشرب اللى عاوزه
> وانا فعلا عملتله موضوع ترجيب
> روحى رحبى بيه بقى ههههههههه*​


وماله انتي بتدفعي حاجه من جيبك
كله علي حساب ماي روك:smile01

فين لينك الموضوع ارشقهولي طيب:gun:


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

احذفى اجابتين


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

لا ناا بشرب بيبس ناو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> انا قاعد ع الواى فاى على الكافية بس حاسس ان الواى فاى اتاثر جامد من خطار الرئيس و جالو شلل ​


رورو الله يخليكي انزلي بالترجمه ايه الواي فاي ده:thnk0001::thnk0001:

انا هلاقيها من اخوكي ولا من مرسي بس ياربي:smile01


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ممكن اتصل بصديق



:smiles-11:


 :591iu:
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> لا ناا بشرب بيبس ناو


ايه بببس ناو ده:thnk0001:
ده غير بيبس كولا:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو الله يخليكي انزلي بالترجمه ايه الواي فاي ده:thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> انا هلاقيها من اخوكي ولا من مرسي بس ياربي:smile01


*يارب اعدم مرسى ما اعرف يعنى ايه 
الواى فاى دى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو الله يخليكي انزلي بالترجمه ايه الواي فاي ده:thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> انا هلاقيها من اخوكي ولا من مرسي بس ياربي:smile01





ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلاهوة ع الفضايح 

واى فاى دة نت من غير سلك حلو كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يلاهوة ع الفضايح
> 
> واى فاى دة نت من غير سلك حلو كدة


*ههههههههههههه الله يخليك للغلابة اللى زيى انا وبتول *
​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يارب اعدم مرسى ما اعرف يعنى ايه
> الواى فاى دى ههههههههههه*​





يخربيتك بلاش فضايح دة اخوكى مهندس كمبيوتر


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> يخربيتك بلاش فضايح دة اخوكى مهندس كمبيوتر


*هههههههههههههههه علشان لما اقولك علمنى 
تعلمنى شوفت بقى اهى جت فيك ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يلاهوة ع الفضايح
> 
> واى فاى دة نت من غير سلك حلو كدة


يارررراجل هما نزلوا نت من غير سلك ياحلاوة ياولاد
ده اكيد انجاز من انجازات مرسي:smile01


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يارب اعدم مرسى ما اعرف يعنى ايه
> الواى فاى دى ههههههههههه*​


بقالك 50 سنه اخته ومش عارفه ايه الفاي واي :smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقالك 50 سنه اخته ومش عارفه ايه الفاي واي :smile01:smile01


*والله ما كنت اعرف ان الختم فى الدرج 
*​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارررراجل هما نزلوا نت من غير سلك ياحلاوة ياولاد
> ده اكيد انجاز من انجازات مرسي:smile01
> 
> بقالك 50 سنه اخته ومش عارفه ايه الفاي واي :smile01:smile01



هههههههههههه شوفتى بقى مرسى عمل اية 

انتى بجد مش عارفة الواى فاى بحد ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2013)

هو ده من ضمن ملخص خطاب مرسى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يسمحكم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والله ما كنت اعرف ان الختم فى الدرج
> *​


هههههههههه طيب ابقي غيبي غيبي وافتحي الدرج بعدكده:smile01


Mr.TiTo قال:


> هههههههههههه شوفتى بقى مرسى عمل اية
> 
> انتى بجد مش عارفة الواى فاى بحد ​


اشالله اعدم مرسي ماكنت اعرفه 

انا اخر حاجه سمعت عنها الاي بوض:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> هو ده من ضمن ملخص خطاب مرسى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يسمحكم ​


ايون حضرك طلع الواي فاي من ضمن انجازات الريس:smile01


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه طيب ابقي غيبي غيبي وافتحي الدرج بعدكده:smile01
> 
> اشالله اعدم مرسي ماكنت اعرفه
> 
> انا اخر حاجه سمعت عنها الاي بوض:smile01:smile01




هههههههههههه بوض 


كويس انك سمعتى عنة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> هو ده من ضمن ملخص خطاب مرسى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يسمحكم ​


اه قولهم والنبى 
بوظولى الموضوع ربنا يسامحهم ​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون حضرك طلع الواي فاي من ضمن انجازات الريس:smile01




ههههههههههههه امسك 

اية حضرك دة اسمة حضرتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> ههههههههههههه امسك
> 
> اية حضرك دة اسمة حضرتك


*هههههههههههههه جبتيه لنفسك علشان تبطلى تتريقى على خلق الله 
يوما لك ويوما عليك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> هههههههههههه بوض
> 
> 
> كويس انك سمعتى عنة


لا متقلقش احنا خبره برضو:smile01


رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه قولهم والنبى
> بوظولى الموضوع ربنا يسامحهم ​


سيبهالك وماشية يابيبي:smile01


Mr.TiTo قال:


> ههههههههههههه امسك
> 
> اية حضرك دة اسمة حضرتك


  لا انا بدلعه واقوله حضرتك:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه جبتيه لنفسك علشان تبطلى تتريقى على خلق الله
> يوما لك ويوما عليك *​


مانا رديت عليه
ماهو لو صبر القاتل علي المقتول كان مات لوحده:smile01


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا متقلقش احنا خبره برضو:smile01
> 
> سيبهالك وماشية يابيبي:smile01
> 
> لا انا بدلعه واقوله حضرتك:smile01


 ههههههههههههههههه لا لا لا انسى خلاص وقعتى و محدس سمى عليكى :D​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه لا لا لا انسى خلاص وقعتى و محدس سمى عليكى :D​


ليه كدا بس
ده انا غلباااااااان علي رأي رورو:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

يلا ياشوباب نلتقي بعد الفاصل
وبلاش تنموا عالراجل سيبوه في حاله بقي هههه

ربنا معاكم


----------



## Mr.TiTo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ليه كدا بس
> ده انا غلباااااااان علي رأي رورو:smile01





دلوقتى غلبان و من شوية مكنتيش بترحمى حد هههههههههههههههه ماشى يلا المسامح كريم 

و انا مش كريم


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

لا كفاية كدا النم حرام 
انا اصلا هكتب على التوبيك ممنوع دخول 
الغير متاثرين بحوار الرئيس 
يعنى اللى جاله الضغط ماشى السكر ماشى 
المرارة ماشى غير كدا لا 
وانا متاكدة انه جاب كل ده للشعب هههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا ياشوباب نلتقي بعد الفاصل
> وبلاش تنموا عالراجل سيبوه في حاله بقي هههه
> 
> ربنا معاكم



تااااااااااانى 

:budo::budo::budo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*نرجع لموضوعنا بقى 
انا نسيت احنا بنتكلم عن ايه 
هههههههههههه
*
*مرسى كان ناقص يقولنا مراتى باعت دهبها عشان نصرف عليكوا*

​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نرجع لموضوعنا بقى
> انا نسيت احنا بنتكلم عن ايه
> هههههههههههه
> *
> ...




:66::66::66:

ههههههههههههههههههه

سكتى واثقه بقى اللى بتقول حرااااااام 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)

* على ذكر الرئيس العديد من الأسماء وتوجيه اتهاماته لهم :
  "اللى مسمعش اسمه فى الخطاب ميزعلش. . باقى الأسامى هينزلها شكر خاص على التتر".
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :66::66::66:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*حرمت عليه عيشته يا اوختشى *​ 


The Dragon Christian قال:


> * على ذكر الرئيس العديد من الأسماء وتوجيه اتهاماته لهم :
> "اللى مسمعش اسمه فى الخطاب ميزعلش. . باقى الأسامى هينزلها شكر خاص على التتر".
> *



*هههههههههههههه الحمد لله اسمى مش موجود *
*ولا يكنش يقصدنى انا لما قال البنت اللى كانت بتشتم عليا انا مش زى باباها *
*ههههههههههههههههه :ura1::ura1:*:ura1:​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حرمت عليه عيشته يا اوختشى *​
> ================​
> *هههههههههههههه الحمد لله اسمى مش موجود *
> *ولا يكنش يقصدنى انا لما قال البنت اللى كانت بتشتم عليا انا مش زى باباها *
> *ههههههههههههههههه :ura1::ura1:*:ura1:​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو بصراحه انا مش بشتم على حد بس ممكن يفتكر انى لما بنقول على اللى بيعمله ده شتميه 

هههههههههههههههههه

لو كان كده يبقى بيقصد كل بنات مصرررر 
ههههههههههههه

بس سؤال محير ليه خط البنات بس مش قال والولاد كمان 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو بصراحه انا مش بشتم على حد بس ممكن يفتكر انى لما بنقول على اللى بيعمله ده شتميه
> 
> ...



هههههههههه هقولك انا ليه يا سوسو 
علشان البنت عورة 
مينفغش تشتم 
الولاد اه البنات لا ههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

*ده انا مرارتى اتفقعت من خطابه
وبعد لما لقيت مفيش فايدة وانه مش هيقول حاجة مفيدة قلبت وغيرت القناة
وبعد ده كله كل ما اقلب على قناة تانى الاقيها جايبة الخطاب بردو​*


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه هقولك انا ليه يا سوسو
> علشان البنت عورة
> مينفغش تشتم
> الولاد اه البنات لا ههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ممكن بردوا او لاننا قلبنا طيب ويضحك علينا 

الولاد لاء مش بيحسوا 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ده انا مرارتى اتفقعت من خطابه
> وبعد لما لقيت مفيش فايدة وانه مش هيقول حاجة مفيدة قلبت وغيرت القناة
> وبعد ده كله كل ما اقلب على قناة تانى الاقيها جايبة الخطاب بردو​*


*ههههههههه مش بقولكم خطة 
عاوز يقضى على كل الشعب *​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ده انا مرارتى اتفقعت من خطابه
> وبعد لما لقيت مفيش فايدة وانه مش هيقول حاجة مفيدة قلبت وغيرت القناة
> وبعد ده كله كل ما اقلب على قناة تانى الاقيها جايبة الخطاب بردو​*



مهو برد فيلم كوميدى 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مش بقولكم خطة
> عاوز يقضى على كل الشعب *​



ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*لما تسمع خطاب مرسي 
 u feel like 
 الحلزونة ياما الحلزونة خبيني ياما يا حلزونة !*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> دلوقتى غلبان و من شوية مكنتيش بترحمى حد هههههههههههههههه ماشى يلا المسامح كريم
> 
> و انا مش كريم


انا عارفه انت مينا:smile01


soso a قال:


> تااااااااااانى
> 
> :budo::budo::budo:


ايه بابنتي انتي عايزة تخلصي مني ليه بس
انا روحت اشوف خطاب الرئيس في الاعاده:smile01

شوفتوش بقي ياجماحه اما قال
عايزيين نوفر في الكهربا
يعني اي واحد عنده تكيفيين يشغل واحد بس
واي حد عنده 10 لمبات يغشل 7 بس

طيب انا واحده من الناس عندي في البيت حوالي 15 لمبة يبقي كدا اشغل كام واطفي كام ياتري:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

يآ خرشى " *ملخص* " آلخطآب كآن 12 صفحة .. مرسى أثر عليكم يآ عينى :smile02:smile02

أنآ كل إللى فكرآهـ إنى شوفت لغآية مآ عمو مرسى كآن بينم على آلرجل بتآع آلمعآدى .. وبعدهآ مآستحملتش ونمت فى إيدهـ :t23:




*
.،*​


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مش بقولكم خطة
> عاوز يقضى على كل الشعب *​



*اه تصدقى بجد​*:a82::a82::941hf::010105~332::010105~332:​


soso a قال:


> مهو برد فيلم كوميدى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق اهو عامل زى الاراجوز بردو​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2013)

مرسى رجل غبى لا يفهم حاجة
ربنا يقصر ايامه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*أصداء الشارع المصري
بعد الخطاب الهزلي

[YOUTUBE]jqAtnsqgHXE#at=128[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (27 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك علي اهم وادق ما جاء في الخطاب
معرفش كنت هاعمل ايه من غير نقلك لاهم جملة  لانه فاتني بالجملة
مش عارف اوي\مش اوي يعني\بس مش كله يعني
ههههههههههه
يعني هو في الاخر بيعني ايه
ههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقيني ضحكت اوي اشكرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

*
بعض الكلمات الجميله التى اثرت فى قلبى من خطاب الريس ؟؟ ههههههههههه
1/ الكلام دا ما فهوش اى كلام ...
2/ مين اللى بياخد بيودى فييين ...
3/ السوس من الجبنه عمليه جراحيه دقيقه ...
4/ افيقوا عندنا دستور ..... كويس انه قال انا كنت فاكر انى احنا ما عندناش على فكره يعنى ......
5/ انا عندى تليفون كدا بكلم الناس عليه ...
6/ السياح مش راضيين يجوا عشان قطاع الطرق ...
7/ السياسه نجاسه واحنا ناس اطهار سبولنا النجاسه وخليكوا انتوا فى الطهاره ...
8/ احنا غير قابلين للانضغاط ...
9/ كل ما احط ايدى الاقى تعبان يقرصنى او عنكبوت ...
10/ مشكله الكهرباء مش جديده ...
11/ ترضو نمد ايدينا لحد اللى عنده 10 لمض يطفى 3 واللى عنده تكييفين يطفى واحد ...
12/ الواد اللى بيقطع الكهرباء حد بيديلوا 20 جنيه ويقولوا روح ...
13/ اشعر بحال الفقير والمحتاج اى والله ...
15/ البنت اللى بتشتم ترضا لابوها الاهانه *
*نقلا عن الفيس بووك *


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*

لا تعليق .............. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2013)

*انسب صورة للرئيس مرسى وقت الخطاب !!
2013-06-27 08:13:08 





*


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عارفه انت مينا:smile01
> 
> ايه بابنتي انتي عايزة تخلصي مني ليه بس
> انا روحت اشوف خطاب الرئيس في الاعاده:smile01
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

اكتشفت فيك الصبر يا واثقه :smile02

استحملتى تشوفيه تانى 

انا بجد دوخت من مره  :act31::act31::act31:

ههههههههههههه

يالا فهمتى ايه غير موضوع اللمبه


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*
*

* واشنطن بوست: خطاب مرسي "أخرق"..ونبرته كانت متحدية.

 وصفت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" الأمريكية خطاب الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي  بالـ"أخرق"، وقالت إن هذا الخطاب جاء بنبرة متحدية قبيل تظاهرات 30 يونيو.

 وذكرت أنه على الرغم من أن مرسي اعترف بارتكابه أخطاء إلا أنه ظل يلوم معارضيه على المشاكل التي تواجه الشعب المصري.

 وأكدت الصحيفة أن هذه كانت المرة الأولى التي يسمي مرسي معارضيه خلال خطاب  له، كما أنه هاجم الإعلام المصري واتهمه بنشر أخبار كاذبة تهدف إلى زعزعة  أمن واستقرار البلاد.

 وأشارت "واشنطن بوست" إلى أن عدد كبير من المصريين الذين شاهدوا الخطاب أمس الأربعاء رأوا أنه سيشعل الوضع المتأزم بالفعل.
 وعلى صعيد آخر، قالت إن الرئيس مرسي تحدث عن تفسيرات "متضاربة" للدين  العام، وأكد أكثر من مرة أن ما تعاني منه مصر حالياً هو نتيجة لمنظومة  الفساد المتراكمة منذ عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر.

 هناك  مخاوف متزايدة تجاه احتمالية تحول تظاهرات 30 يونيهوإلى العنف وإراقة  الدماء، وأوردت الصحيفة قول وزير الخارجية الأمريكي "من الإنصاف أن نقول إن  هناك الكثير من المصريين قلقون على مصر" ..
*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*الأستاذ / طارق حجي

خطاب  مرسي (أمس) ذو المستوي الهابط لحد قاع الإسفاف يظهر إستخفاف الإخوان  الشديد بمعارضيهم ورافضيهم (أكثر من نصف الشعب - وهو النصف الأكثر تعليما  وثقافة وادراكا) ... 

 ومن الإهانة لمصر ان يلخص العياط المعارضين فى كونهم أدوات لأحمد شفيق.

  والرد الواجب على هذا الإسفاف هو عاصفة شعبية يوم 30 يونيه تقتلع هذه  الشجرة الخبيثة (شجرة الإخوان الذين تضافرت جهود المندوب السامي البريطاني  فى مصر ورجل الدولة السعودية/الوهابية محمد رشيد رضا على تأسيسها فى سنة  1928) وتضع حدا لخلط الدين بالدولة وادارتها ورجالها




طارق حجي*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*الإعلامي الأستاذ / إبراهيم عيسي

**جماعة الإخوان التكفيرية
 الخميس 27 يونيو 2013
 =============
 أسفرت جماعة الإخوان عن وجهها الحقيقى.

 هى جماعة تكفيرية تمامًا.

 ترفع التكفير اتهامًا ضد كل من يخالفها الرأى والرؤية.

 كل من هو خارج جماعة الإخوان وليس فى عنقه بيعة للمرشد هو خارج عن الملَّة وجاهل وكافر.

 هذا يفسر الانعزال الإخوانى عن الواقع والعزلة الشعورية عن الشعب والفصام  النفسى الذى يربِّى ويغذِّى عندهم الإحساس بأن الكفار (الذين هم الشعب كله)  يقفون ضدهم ويتآمرون عليهم «كما تآمر الإخوان فى ٢٨ يناير وحاصروا الأقسام  واقتحموا السجون وهرَّبوا ستة وعشرين ألف سجين فإنهم يتصورون أن كل الناس  تتآمر مثلهم».

 لا تنتظر من مرسى وجماعته غير لغة التخوين والتكفير فى خطابه أو خطبهم هذه الأيام.

 تماما كحلفائهم الإرهابيين الذين تفرض عليهم -كما كتبت وألححت قولًا  ونصًّا- الشجاعة والاستقامة أن يعترفوا بأنهم تراجعوا عن المراجعات.

 لعل بعضنا يحتفظ بذاكرته ولم يفقدها حتى الآن من جملة المفقودات العقلية  التى تكاثرت بعد ٢٥ يناير ويتذكر أن الجماعات الإسلامية حين كانت حبيسة  الاعتقال والزنازين فى عهد مبارك أنتجت عدة كتب ودراسات أطلقت عليها  المراجعات، التى احتوت توثيقًا تفصيليًّا عن تراجعها الذى سمته تهذُّبًا أو  تجمُّلًا مراجعة عن أفكار وفتاوى التطرف والتشدد التى بنت انطلاقا منها  عمليات العنف والإرهاب والتكفير التى أقدمت عليها وارتكبتها فى سنوات  الثمانينيات والتسعينيات، وكانت هذه المراجعات تتويجًا أو تمهيدا للإفراج  الأمنى عن قيادات وأعضاء الجماعات من سجون مبارك ولم يتبقَّ فى هذه السجون  بعدها إلا بضع مئات بعضهم كان يكمل فترة عقوبته.

 الآن ومنذ لحظات  ٢٥ يناير نرى ونسمع ونقرأ مواقف وتصريحات وخطبا فى مظاهرات وراء أخرى تزعم  نبذ العنف ولا تفعل إلا تقديم نبذة من وعن العنف، تشِى بأنهم لا يزالون  محتفظين بكل الأفكار التى أوردت البلاد مهالكها والتى أودت بهم إلى العنف  ثم إلى السجن، وكأنهم كانوا قد كذبوا حين زعموا التراجع عنها وربما لجؤوا  إلى هذا تحرُّزا من استمرار الحبس أو أملا فى انعتاقهم من رؤية السجانين.  ثم مع هزيمة النظام السابق واستحواذهم على منابر الإعلام وتمكنهم من الظهور  العلنى الحر فى الحياة العامة ووصول رجل من تيارهم إلى الرئاسة تخفَّف  حرجهم من إعلان آرائهم الحقيقية وتجرؤوا للإفصاح عن معتقداتهم الأصيلة،  فانكشف تماما أنهم لم يكونوا صادقين فى المراجعات وأن التكفير ووصم  المخالفين بالكفر والخروج عن الملة لم يبرح عقولهم أبدا.

 على  الناحية الأخرى فإن وعاظ القنوات السلفية الذين كانوا يرتجفون من أمن  الدولة والذين ظهروا أو سمح لهم الأمن وقتها بالظهور لأنهم كانوا ينافقون  الدولة ويتمسحون بالرئيس السابق وانشغلوا بالرقائق والتدين القشرى ولم ينبس  واحد منهم بكلمة حق عند سلطان جائر بل كان أمن الدولة يحركهم بالريموت  كنترول من مكاتبه، إذا بهم يتحولون حين سمحت لهم ٢٥ يناير بالحرية إلى  أبواق تكفير ويرمون الناس بحمم من القاذورات وهم الذين كانوا يخشون عسكرى  المرور الواقف أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.*


----------



## tamav maria (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه ياعينى الشعب اتصدم 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عارفه انت مينا:smile01
> 
> ايه بابنتي انتي عايزة تخلصي مني ليه بس
> انا روحت اشوف خطاب الرئيس في الاعاده:smile01
> ...


بصى يا قلبى انتى تبقى قاعدة فى اوضة تشغلى لمبة الصالة 
ليه بقى 
اقولك ليه علشان توفرى واللمبة دى هتدى اضاءة لبقيت الشقة 
اه اومال ايه لازم نوفر 
ولو دخلتى اى اوضة متشغليش النور بتاعها 
حلو كشاف الموبايل 
يالهوووووووووووووووووى منه له


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> يآ خرشى " *ملخص* " آلخطآب كآن 12 صفحة .. مرسى أثر عليكم يآ عينى :smile02:smile02
> 
> ...


ايوة يا ايمى اصله خطاب مليان بالتفاصيل المفصة بالمفصلات المتفصلة 
قوم ايه بقى 
احنا لازم نلخص كل كلمة من اللى قالها 
احسبى بقى كدا معايا ساعتين  فى عشروميت كلمة 
هتلاقى الملخص تريليون كلمة هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اشكرك علي اهم وادق ما جاء في الخطاب
> معرفش كنت هاعمل ايه من غير نقلك لاهم جملة  لانه فاتني بالجملة
> مش عارف اوي\مش اوي يعني\بس مش كله يعني
> ههههههههههه
> ...


اى خدمة يا مينا 
انتوا بس سبولى اى خطاب من بتوع موووووووورسى 
وانا بعون الله هلخصلكم كل الخطابات هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انسب صورة للرئيس مرسى وقت الخطاب !!
> 2013-06-27 08:13:08
> 
> 
> ...


مرسية بعد الخطاب ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

فى بيت شعر لأحمد مطر بيقول :

"رأيت جرذاً. يخطب عن النظافة. وينذر الأوساخ بالعقاب. وحوله. يصفق الذباب ..!​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> اكتشفت فيك الصبر يا واثقه :smile02
> 
> ...


يابنتي ماانا قولت اشوفهه تاني ربما افهم حاجه
وبرضو مفهمتش هههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى يا قلبى انتى تبقى قاعدة فى اوضة تشغلى لمبة الصالة
> ليه بقى
> اقولك ليه علشان توفرى واللمبة دى هتدى اضاءة لبقيت الشقة
> اه اومال ايه لازم نوفر
> ...


طيب يافالحه هانم 
انا لو شغلت كشاف الموبيل البطاريه هتخلص
ولو البطارية خلصت 
هضطر اشحينها بالكهربا
ولو شحنتها  هسحب كهربا يبقي كده هوفر ازاي ؟

والبيضه عند الفرخة والفرخه عايزة امحة:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي ماانا قولت اشوفهه تاني ربما افهم حاجه
> وبرضو مفهمتش هههههه
> 
> طيب يافالحه هانم
> ...



ايه ده بجد 
اه احياه النبى عندك حق يابت 
شكلى اتعديت من مورسى 
منك لله يا بعيد ادعى عليك بايه وانت فيك كل العبر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده بجد
> اه احياه النبى عندك حق يابت
> شكلى اتعديت من مورسى
> منك لله يا بعيد ادعى عليك بايه وانت فيك كل العبر


ههههههههههههههههههه

اسكتي النهارده نزلت اشتري بلوزة
المهم الراجل قالي عليها خصم 10%
قلتله نععععم 10% بسسسسس:act31:
قلتله انت مسمعتش مرسي في خطابه بتاع امبارح
وهو بيقول  ان البلوزات  عليها خصم 25%
لقيت الراجل مات علي نفسه من الضحك ووشه بقي شبه الطمطماية المفعصه:smile01:smile01

انا بقيت ماشية في الشارع بهلوس بسبب مرسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اسكتي النهارده نزلت اشتري بلوزة
> المهم الراجل قالي عليها خصم 10%
> ...


هيجنن الناس مورسى ابن ام مورسى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هيجنن الناس مورسى ابن ام مورسى


لا مرسي ابن العياط

حتي اسمة العيااط
فال اسود علينا 
بقينا كلنا عامليين نعيط


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مرسي ابن العياط
> 
> حتي اسمة العيااط
> فال اسود علينا
> بقينا كلنا عامليين نعيط



فرجه قريب يابت 
هانت هانت 
فاضل على الحلو زقة 
فاضله لفة وياخد 75 قرش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فرجه قريب يابت
> هانت هانت
> فاضل على الحلو زقة
> فاضله لفة وياخد 75 قرش


بجد انتي متفائله اوي وبتحلمي

لو حصل حاجة من اللي في بال الثوار اللي نازليين يوم 30 يبقي انا مابفهمش حاجه:close_tem


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد انتي متفائله اوي وبتحلمي
> 
> لو حصل حاجة من اللي في بال الثوار اللي نازليين يوم 30 يبقي انا مابفهمش حاجه:close_tem


انتى تانى يابت حرام عليكى بلاش احاسيسك وتوقعاتك والنبى 
ابوس ايدك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتى تانى يابت حرام عليكى بلاش احاسيسك وتوقعاتك والنبى
> ابوس ايدك


هههههههههه دي مجرد تنبؤات بس :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه دي مجرد تنبؤات بس :smile02


*ربنا يستر *​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

من ناحيه ممكن يحصل ممكن قوى 

بس اعتقد طوفان الناس اقوى وااعلى 

وعلى فكره الدم بيجيب عند واصرار بزياده 

وربنا يستر 

تفاااااااااائلوا خير تجدوا الخيررررررر باذن ربنااااا 

قولوا امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> من ناحيه ممكن يحصل ممكن قوى
> 
> بس اعتقد طوفان الناس اقوى وااعلى
> 
> ...


امين يا سوسو ربنا يستر وميبقاش فى دم


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> امين يا سوسو ربنا يستر وميبقاش فى دم



امين يا رورو 

ولو ان الدم شغال اصلا كل يوم 

ربنا يستر 

=============

اللى خايفه منه انها تتحول حرب اهليه وحرب شوراع 

بس اللى بجد هيحمى اللى نااااازلين كتر العدد كتر العدد هيحمى الناس


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> امين يا رورو
> 
> ولو ان الدم شغال اصلا كل يوم
> 
> ...



كفاية دم بقى تعبنا 
 يارب بس كل الناس تنزل ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يونيو 2013)

*ملخص خطاب مرسي ...*

*1_ طز فيكم*

*2_ انتوا فلول*

*3_ انا قاعد علي قلبكم فور ايفر*

*4_ جماعتي بتحميني و هي اقوي منكم*

*5_ملعون ابو القضاء عل الاعلام*

*6_ الي هيفكر يفتح بوقه هنفخه*

*7- انا الريس و طز فيكم برضه و انا جلدي تخين و علي قلبي مراوح و قاعد علي قلبكم*

*8_البنزين تمام و السولار بالهبل و العيش كويس بس الفلول الوحشين اخوان الشياطين حايشينه عنكم*

*9- شفيق سبب المصايب دي كلها روحوا موتوه*

*10 - القضاء مزور و حرامي(مع انه هوا الي جابه)*

*11- علي الاعلاميين تقديم فروض الطاعه و الولاء و الا ...انتوا عارفين بقي*

*12- الجيش بتاعي و انا الهه الاعلي ...اقصد قائده الاعلي !*

*بس كدا....دا مخلص الساعتين رغي و لت و عجن*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههه 
ودول بعض الكلمات اللى قالها 
*
*بنزيمة  ... سميرة اميس .... جركن ....راخر .... حنش .. ..عقرب ...غير قابلين  للانضغاط ...السياسة نجاسة 
ده مش كلام بسمعه فى الشارع  لالالالالالا.دى مفردات فخامة الرئيس محمد مرسي العياط*

​


----------

